# Building an example portfolio. (Critique needed)



## Trenton Romulox (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi everyone, 
I'm not a professional, but I want to get into doing portraiture, mainly senior portraits. All right, so, I can get my friends (I'm in high school) to want to work with me or whatever, but what about people that aren't my close friends or kid's parents? So, I want to build up a portfolio so that I can show parents or students some shots that I've taken. Anyways, I shot this self-portrait today, and am looking for some critique, on everything, so that I can start taking shots for the portfolio I'm talking about. This was shot with with a 50mm f/1.4 using two off-camera SB-800s @f/16 (had to make sure I was in-focus, self-portraits are difficult HAHA). Hardcore critique is not only welcome, but greatly appreciated as I just want to get good enough at this where I can start to build up a client base. And because I'm a kid, it'll be tough to build up a client base, so I'm gonna have to put forth top-quality work. I'm mostly interested in doing location portraiture, because that's what most senior portraits around here are, but it is freezing rain outside, so I was shackled to my room. Oh, and I want to get a lighting set-up figured out before my best friend comes up from California (she's a model for GAP, A&F, Ford Modeling, and other stuff, so she'd be AMAZING to work with). 

Right, so the shot...please, DO NOT TAKE IT EASY ON ME. That's why I'm posting here rather than General Gallery or People Gallery. Thank you for looking. (I used the selective color because, one, I like my eyes, and two my nose was red today due to my teenage skin issues HAHA) I had to heal a lot of little blemishes, but many still remain, so yeah...gotta work on that.)


----------



## dpolston (Mar 5, 2008)

Okay... I'll take a stab at this one because we've followed each other in a few posts and I think you know my heart on the matter [your work].

The first comment might just be my boldest one and will go in the total opposite direction from your "style". You tend to shoot very artful and dark portraits. While they are in your comfort zone I think that style will totally, 100% miss your target market. The parents, grandparents, friends of grandpa's at the local Hardee's in the morning "will not get it" [the dark, "Tim Burtonesque" imagery]. 

I think you need to shoot in the style that is "marketable", which is bright (mostly), vivid, non-selective colored, and dare I say it... "J.C.Penney's" style portraits. You're average mom doesn't want to buy 3 8x10's, 5 5x7's and 50 wallet size shots of their little Johnny or Susie setting on the basement stairs of an old factory.

Having said that... there is a market for your work but I think it's more geared to the individual that you are shooting. I do however think it's shots for maybe a couple of 4x6's and a digi-file for their myspace. 

My advice for you is to shoot those friends of yours somewhere in a well lit, daylight, park setting and then let us go from there.

David

btw... I'm not crazy about the b&w and green eyes thing you have. But, that is only an opinion (like the rest of this post O mine)


----------



## D-50 (Mar 5, 2008)

First off lets see it in color and/or black and white, no selective coloring unless that is what you plan to market (persnoally I would not market selective coloring).  I like the photo but for a senior portrait it seems a bit dark.  Also the lighting appears to be harsh especially on the forhead, try diffusing the light by either bouncing it off something white or shooting it through a white sheet, that should eliminate the hard light on your forhead. Also try positioning a light behind the subjest to separate then from the background a bit. Next would be to touch up skin a bit. Nothing over the top but just smooth it out a little.  Like I said before I do like the portrait but I feel it doesn't fit into the "senior portrait" style... not to say you cannot create a new style.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the great responses guys! I totally understand where you're coming from, and I was wondering if the style was too dark. I've got some other ones that are brighter, I'll have to do some post-processing on those and put them in this thread. Thanks for the responses, they were WICKED helpful. :]


----------



## JoannaWilcox (Mar 5, 2008)

I would have to agree that your style of shooting is not what people wanting "senior" portraits would go for. I would wait til it warms up outside and grab a few friends to shoot to build your portfolio.....you know seniors, so do a few shoots for free. Once you get 2 or 3 shoots quality shoot done you shouldn't have any probably finding work if your rates are reasonable


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Joanna. I sure hope it warms up soon. Although, Maine doesn't warm up too fast, unless you're on the coast. But, I see you're in Ontario, so I'm sure you know all about cold weather. 

So, here's another shot...with a bit different lighting approach. The head position is bad, I am aware of that, and I'm tilted a bit up over the camera, which was sort of an accident. I'm a photographer at heart, so getting in front of my camera is sort of difficult HAHA. But, how's this lighting approach? And I know I should have had a light behind me to really set me apart from the background, but my room is so cramped, so it's tough.


----------



## D-50 (Mar 5, 2008)

The lighting is still really harsh, are you diffusing it? if you are diffusing it try moving the lights back a bit.  Do you plan to market your work as B&W senior portraits? 99% of the senior portraits I have seen have been color. Lets see what the color versions look like unless your dead set against it.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm against color of these ones because my background is red and I hate it. And no, I'm not diffusing the light, even though I know I should. So, things to consider for senior portraits: bright, vivid, colorful, soft? 

What's a good way to diffuse an SB-800? I don't like the diffusion dome it comes with because it forces the flash to 14mm power and that's just not much power, at all. What other ways could I do it?


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Mar 5, 2008)

I used the supplied diffusion domes on the two SB-800s for this one...any better? And still no color for this one, I seriously hate the red backdrop I'm working with.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 5, 2008)

I'll take a stab if you don't mind. I think all us will agree that you have a certain style that you are developing...and quite well in most instances.

As mentioned already, the artst-fartsy is not going to be marketable as a whole for senior portraits. So, if that is your target market, you will have to set aside individual artistry for individual projects, not disregard it alltogether by any means.

For all - The lighting is way too harsh, scary in fact.

#1 - Forget the selective coloring. Possibly only a one light setup camera left? You should use a reflector or the second flash to fill and create more detail on oposite side. The flash position looks as if it is just slightly above dead on even with your head. The shadow on the nose is awful. It makes it look wonky and really exaggerates the nostril.

#2 - Better use of two flashes, but again the one camera left is cutting a hard shadow across the nose and now the neck. There is also a deep shadow on your ear. There is also a shadow line on the background.

#3 - Shadow problems much better resolved, but the lighting is still quite harsh.

How do you have the Commander Mode set? TTL, AA or Manual? Are both flashes on the same Group? Are you varying output of each?

Having the diffuser dome and only being able to achieve zoom factor of 14mm is not a problem. It is creating a wider swath to diffuse the light (a good thing). If you don't have something like *this* (not endorsing this one, just the 1st 42" 5-in-1 I saw), you can diffuse your flash units by 1) moving them further away, 2) reverse the fireing direction , 3) shoot the a bed sheet, decrease output, many, many more ways. Just test.

I would also suggest to have your main flash camera left, about 30-45° and 2-3 feet above head height. Second flash about 30-45° camera right behind subject with a reflector opposite. This was a suggestion given to me as a starting point and then adjust from there to create the light you want.

Also, I found with the SB's, I have greater consistency and control with them set (in Commander Mode) to Manual rather them TTL and set to different Groups.

I'm not gonna proofread what I just wrote, but there you go. Hope some of it helps and makes sense. I must go back to drinking now. Good Luck!


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Mar 5, 2008)

That definitely helps, Kundalini. Thanks a lot for that very detailed response! This is exactly why I am posting on here because I am getting very good general critique, and also very good specific critique. I mean, I never would have noticed the shadow on the nostril on the first one really on my own, and now I'll probably be on a lookout for that sort of thing in all my future shots. And I'm gonna definitely look into a reflector. I was shooting with my built-in flash in Commander mode (but not affecting exposure by setting it to --) and my two SB-800s were on manual remote. I'm still having trouble getting light to not be so harsh, and it might be an issue with the flashes being too close (my room is SO cramped, I need to get into a bigger environment). And, I just want to make sure, lighting is harsh because of the rough edges to shadows and highlights, right? So, the goal of portraiture (at least like, portraiture that I'd have a client base for) is to get softer lighting? 'Cause I mean, for my own style, I seem to go for the harsher lighting, but I've got to learn more than just my personally preferred style, as you've all mentioned, or I just won't make it in portraiture. Thanks again, Kundalini, and everyone, for your very detailed responses and I'm gonna keep on practicing and see what I can do. :]


----------



## D-50 (Mar 5, 2008)

Until you can get into a bigger space decrease your flash output and shoot through a white bedsheet, you should be able to diffuse the light enough that way.  To practice with a reflector go grab some white paper or better yet a sheet of posterboard and bounce the flash off that.  When shooting a senior portrait you really never want to hit your subject with non-diffussed light, if your using the diffuser dome do not aim it at you aim it up into the ceiling or in any direction but at you. In a small room you should be able to bounce the flash off numerous things.


----------



## photogmatt (Mar 5, 2008)

Why not get 2 cheaper shoot through umbrella's to diffuse the light? The setup for 2 light stands, 2 umbrellas, and 2 umbrella clamps can't be that much. Just an idea fwiw. 

Guess you can also do similar with a cheap bed sheet too as the person above posted. Do what you can because the light is way to direct.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 5, 2008)

*Lightstand* - maybe find an 8'

*Lightstand Clamp*

*Umbrella*

possibly

*Multi-Clamp* + a couple of ball bungees


----------



## skieur (Mar 5, 2008)

To add a few things that I have not seen mentioned.  The person should not be looking out of the frame because that is where the eye of the viewer will go too.  The hair should not blend into the background.  If skin problems are noticeable, then you need to back off and get more of your subject in the photo.

As indicated, black and white doe not sell because it is associated with "old" and must have been taken way back when.  Someone would ask whether those guys were from the 1950s or the Grease musical.

skieur


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Mar 5, 2008)

Those guys are me, so careful when commenting the hair. 

Thanks for your comments skieur. I tried to be careful with the eyes, but I generally didn't feel like looking at the camera. I was mostly using these shots to work on some post-processing skills, lighting (which apparently didn't go so well, but there's always next time, and I'm gonna order me up some umbrellas soon), and you know, general stuff. Is the skin THAT bad HAHA? Should I get a third SB-800 to set up behind the subject to separate the subject from the background, or what? Perhaps it's just 'cause I was so cramped in my room, or does it usually take a light from the back? Or how do I get the subject separated?


----------



## dpolston (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't know if I mentioned this yet at all... and it's a follow up to my Foghorn Leghorn Friend ;o).

If you're investing in flashes like crazy, why not get a cheep studio kit. You'll fine that it's very versatile but yet, not portable really for some location shots. I keep mine (similar to this one) and it goes everywhere I go for portraits. I just keep extension chords handy for this stuff.

I am setting up today for a 2 week portrait shoot and I'll sen you along some photos of the setups (in another thread).

David.


----------



## notelliot (Mar 6, 2008)

i read the first couple of posts, but they are all pretty long-winded, so if this was suggested, oops. 

speedlights as a main or key light source are almost always going to be harsh when used direct. 
what i'd do, is bounce one off the ceiling or an overhead reflector, and one of a nearby wall (or at-the-side reflector) for fill light. your shadows will still be kind of hard, but easier to control, imo. 

you can also get umbrellas rigged to fit speedlights, and the sb800 has enough power for a small or medium softbox, too.


----------



## JIP (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't really want to be harsh here but I guess I have to.  The images you have presente here look nothing like anything any one is going to want to buy as a senior portrait.  The lighting is harsh and in a couple of them coming from a direction that would be more appropriate for a horror film if you want to sell people on using you as a protrait photographer you really need to work on softening your lighting and post-processing your images but again I really did not want to be harsh.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Mar 6, 2008)

JIP said:


> I don't really want to be harsh here but I guess I have to.  The images you have presente here look nothing like anything any one is going to want to buy as a senior portrait.  The lighting is harsh and in a couple of them coming from a direction that would be more appropriate for a horror film if you want to sell people on using you as a protrait photographer you really need to work on softening your lighting and post-processing your images but again I really did not want to be harsh.



I did post-process. What else should I be doing with post-processing? This is exactly why I'm posting on here, so I can learn. So, I've got to soften the light (I think we've all established that quite well by now. HAHA). But what should I do with the post-processing? I have PhotoShop CS3, but I'm not too good with it. But, I mean, what kind of things should I be doing to photos if I want to market for senior portraits? I'm gonna get some umbrellas soon, and work with those. I have a fair number of months before senior portrait time comes around, so I've got to work all this stuff out. Thanks for the response, and don't worry about being harsh. I'm 16 and ignorant, so I'm not coming in here expecting to get critique less than harsh, so seriously, let me have it. :]


----------



## D-50 (Mar 6, 2008)

You need to work on smoothing out skin tones. Do a search online for smoothing skin in PS and you find a lot. try to find one that does not involve using a glaussin Blur.


----------



## JIP (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree with the above also if you never have start studying The Strobist http://www.strobist.blogspot.com/ .


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Mar 6, 2008)

I spent twenty minutes on this image in PS. Is this any better, post-processing wise?

Before:






After:


----------



## dpolston (Mar 6, 2008)

Jeremy... I think you might want to put this photo to rest because of the fact that the single light shot cast shadows where it is hard to correct. 

I would hop off the computer real quick, grab your camera and go take a quick photo of your mom or dad in a well lit room and try that out for practice sake.

Here's a better offer. I was setting some levels with my youngest tonight for a shoot I started. This is SOOC and has just been resized. I haven't done a thing to it! The background is black striped. Go nuts! She's 13 tomorrow so is a great skin correction candidate.


----------



## keith204 (Mar 11, 2008)

Trenton Romulox said:


> Thanks Joanna. I sure hope it warms up soon. Although, Maine doesn't warm up too fast, unless you're on the coast. But, I see you're in Ontario, so I'm sure you know all about cold weather.
> 
> So, here's another shot...with a bit different lighting approach. The head position is bad, I am aware of that, and I'm tilted a bit up over the camera, which was sort of an accident. I'm a photographer at heart, so getting in front of my camera is sort of difficult HAHA. But, how's this lighting approach? And I know I should have had a light behind me to really set me apart from the background, but my room is so cramped, so it's tough.



This might be off topic, but here's something...

The LOGO... I saw it as a Photoshop Vector Shape recently, and liked it.  In the past week, I have seen that SAME logo on SOOO many cheap items (WalllyMart clothes, bad photography, beginners websites, etc.)

Anyway, It's just out there tons...which is bad, because it's not unique.  Second, since it's a cool design that's free and doesn't take much work to create (select shape and make it big)...it is used for lots of cheapo things.

Don't get me wrong...I like it...but just a heads up that it's used a lot.


----------



## keith204 (Mar 11, 2008)

Trenton Romulox said:


> I'm mostly interested in doing location portraiture, because that's what most senior portraits around here are...



This might be a reason to _not _do on-location portraiture


----------

